
Ledger e-commerce and marketing data breach - kyleee
https://www.ledger.com/addressing-the-july-2020-e-commerce-and-marketing-data-breach
======
kyleee
FAQ for the breach: [https://support.ledger.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360015559320](https://support.ledger.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360015559320)

Caused by a misconfigured API key apparently

